# Cross side - Keylock with legs



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

Dez has me in a cross side position.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

She then pushes his arm in and down, keeping it bent and tight to me.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

She then hooks her leg over my arm, securing my wrist inside her knee.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

She locks her legs in a figure four, pushes her hips in and pulls my head up.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 26, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Dez has me in a cross side position.


 
Dez has you?  Andrew Green?  No way.  The real Andrew Green is seven feet tall, painted blue, and shoots lightning bolts from his ****...  

Seriously, I've been playing with this stuff for the last couple of nights.  This pictorial series is really good at showing these techniques.  I like how its demystified.  

Thanks

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 26, 2005)

lol - Well, only 6' and my face isn't painted... well not today anyways...


----------



## breeno (Dec 16, 2009)

Very good series. I train self-defence MMA with a private instructor, so he teaches the things for street survival, and because I don't get much time to go there he doesn't get wrapped up in the naming aspects of the techniques, so this is a very good resource to see how and why I'm doing what I'm doing (he tries his best, but I struggle to find time to go there, so he explains it very simply).


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> She locks her legs in a figure four, pushes her hips in and pulls my head up.



Good stuff.  I've found that this is really only possible on someone who isn't keeping their elbows in.   I've also found that if you do get this, you don't have to do much to finish.  Most people's shoulder is pretty tight that way.  So if you catch it in live sparring, be gentle. 

thank you for posting this!


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2009)

And I would rep you if I could!


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 16, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Good stuff.  I've found that this is really only possible on someone who isn't keeping their elbows in.   I've also found that if you do get this, you don't have to do much to finish.  Most people's shoulder is pretty tight that way.  So if you catch it in live sparring, be gentle.
> 
> thank you for posting this!




Wow.... zombie thread, back from more then 4 years ago...

Anyways, force the elbow out when you transition from side control   If you lose the arm and they get the elbow tucked you shouldn't be staying in this position as they will be able to get to their knees.

Another point on getting this is to push the wrist to the shoulder, then roll it out hooking your leg over it, rather then pushing it to your knee and trying to feed it to your leg.


----------



## Steve (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey.  Wow.  That is old.  . I didn't look at the date.  

Thanks for the tips.  I'll give it a shot.  Funny you mention the arm.  I'll often use this position as a way to isolate the arm and then move back to side control with their arm up on my leg.  If that makes sense.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 17, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Hey.  Wow.  That is old.  . I didn't look at the date.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.  I'll give it a shot.  Funny you mention the arm.  I'll often use this position as a way to isolate the arm and then move back to side control with their arm up on my leg.  If that makes sense.



Yup, we do that too.  But hopefully from there and stepping above the head, driving the hips to his head and either going right around and trapping the arm, or passing it right to your underhooking hand.  Wrapping their arm around their neck, a position I'm rather fond of


----------



## Steve (Dec 17, 2009)

Once that arm's dangling out there all alone, there are a lot of options.  My favorite is to reach around the head and back through my legs.  It's a good control position and very easy to get a head/arm choke that they never see coming.  I catch people with that all the time.


----------



## Pyrock (Jan 11, 2010)

Check out my son's video....He does this exact move about 27 seconds into the video.  He is very careful with this sub because it is two legs vs. one arm and the two legs can easily break the arm with little effort.  This is why he pauses in the video then does it again.  Not bad for a 7 year old (at the time).  This particular video is during Sport Jiu Jitsu but he also trains in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu and wrestling as well as Tae Kwon Do and some Mui Thai


----------

